
Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti Deep Learning Benchmarks - homarp
https://lambdalabs.com/blog/2080-ti-deep-learning-benchmarks/
======
homarp
TL;DR

The RTX 2080 Ti’s single-precision (FP32) training of CNNs with TensorFlow is
between 27% and 45% faster than the 1080 Ti for measured networks.

The RTX 2080 Ti’s half-precision (FP16) training of CNNs with TensorFlow is
between 60% and 65% faster than the 1080 Ti for measured networks.

If you do FP16 training, the RTX 2080 Ti is probably worth the extra money. If
you don't, then you'll need to consider whether a 71% increase in cost is
worth an average of 36% increase in performance.

